# 1/350 Takao Pictures



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

For Aoshima


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She is a beautiful kit. I take it the Photoetch set is from Lion Roar?


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

surfsup said:


> She is a beautiful kit. I take it the Photoetch set is from Lion Roar?


from flyhawkmodel ,thank you .


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

now you need to paint it!


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow!! This is going to be a stunner. Keep us posted.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's a beautiful PE set you have there! Excellent work!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the final build. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

That is just fantastic!

George


----------

